# a "real" problem



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

are there anybody who has used realplayer.i have used it for a long time
but sometimes ago suddenly it crushed and uninstalling and reinstalling has no effect
probably there is a conflict which could not be detected.

i have posted this problem in "the other software forum" of this site
some tried to help me but cant solve the problem.
what i found ridiculas is that the support website of the real is not at
all supportive and they did not bother to answer my questions
it is amazing for such a big corp to be like that.

now i wonder is there any alternative to real player for streaming audio
is there any software which can convert any of the *.rm and *.ram file to 
known formats so that they can be opened in other players

i have loads of real player file and wonder if i could ever use them

i want to know the readers opinion on that issue.


----------



## Ph0b0s54 (Dec 28, 2002)

i use kazaa for music d/l and listenin


----------



## Ph0b0s54 (Dec 28, 2002)

www.kazaa.com if u wanna look into it


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

thanks for the input Ph0b0s54 
i also use kazaa and actually wanted to know is there any alternative to real player for streaming audio


----------



## Ph0b0s54 (Dec 28, 2002)

aight ill check into it for yah.. kazaa owns ;D


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

First of all, Kazaa loads your PC up with spyware.
Use KazaaLite instead.
There is a player that plays streaming realmedia content, I will have a look around for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

I love Kazaalite too. No spyware...great software! I personally despise Real Player. This is the one piece of software I could definitely live without. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it!


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

it's great to now your views but the problem is that is there
any alternative to realplayer.
i did not find any.
i dont know why this format is used by every site when there is
no other way to play them with other player


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Many sites offer media in Real, Windows MP, and QuickTime.


----------



## djrobber (Jan 4, 2003)

best bet is too disable the realplayer quickstart taskbar icon, then open real player, and turn off all the automatic web statistic options, etc...under 'tools/preferences' in the realplayer interface. then try playing the files again. 
but, if all of your RM files are causing trouble, there must be a corruption somewhere else, whether it's a change of codecs or drivers for hardware. 
converting a lot of Rm files to another format takes a lot more time than a re-install of windows, IMHO.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I just hate realone in the first place. Even if you turn everything off, it still accesses the internet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I also hate realone. There are several things I hate: the interface, there are conflicts with memory (UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE TRAP), the uninstall is horrible, but most of all I hate how it tries and take over everything media related!


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Count me in as another Real hater. It invades your computer with all kinds of junk and has been reported to also contain spyware, which I think was some time ago. I have emailed a lot of sites who have only Real Player as an option, telling them they should at least give people an alternative.


----------



## boadie (Jan 9, 2003)

this p2p has no spyware and comes with a player


----------



## carp (Jan 18, 2003)

As mentioned in my recent thread in this forum "good media software", www.eo-video.com have a brilliant RealMedia converter (shareware). There's also a free app called TINRA which had some limitations.


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

thank you all
i'll try your suggestions


----------



## pandabear123 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi 

In Winamp u have a plugin called TAARA.. Y dont u try that.. It lets u play real audio in winamp. But streaming....? well i am also searching for one.. will let u know when i find

//PB


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

thank you very much for your reply. i'll certainly try that


----------



## pandabear123 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Somak

The plugin is called TARA. and not spelt as in my previous post. You can download it at http://www.musiclivesonline.com/software/downloads/Tara_v1.0.3b.exe.
But looks like that also needs Real to be installed :-(
But anyway you need not atlest see the real interface when you play real audio. Well the plugin also lets you play real video in winamp.

//PB


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I hate real-player, it's buggy, keeps flashing in the tray, and everytime I delete the God-awful thing off a PC somewhere, somebody goes and reinstalls it.. Even my wife keeps reinstalling it on my home PC.. It's the second worst thing to happen to computers since Intel's "trusted computing alliance"


----------



## Jim Pivonka (May 4, 2003)

My Installation of RealPlayer broke, as the original poster's did. I did not "real"ize that fact for a while, because I don't use it often. But I fixed it, by reinstalling AOL 7 from an AOL 7 CD I keep here.

Yep, AOL 7 install automatically installs RealPlayer. And apparently installs a good copy.

In the interest of full disclosure, and without getting into why (chalk it up to ignorance or curiosity, as you will) here is what I did.

I attempted to run the broken Real Player, which would not play my .rm and .ram videos. I then opened up my Zone Alarm firewall, so that Real Player could access the Ineternet. It said I should upgrade to Real One. So I did. 
I attempted to play .rm and .ram videos. The machine froze when I did that, but did not require a reboot, as I could - by being very patient - kill the RealOne process with the Ctrl-Alt-Del option.
I uninstalled RealOne, using the Windows Uninstall procedure.
I verified that the RealOne install had uninstalled RealPlayer.
I deleted references to Real from various locations in my Windows directories, by using Find files and folders with search string "Real"
I backed up my registry and deleted the few keys I found in the registry which referred to Real.
I rebooted the machine to the DOS prompt and cleared all temporary files, etc, using the procedures at "Deleting Temporary Files Painlessly" from "Trish's Escape from Hardware Hell" 
I typed Exit at the DOS prompt to continue load Windows, inserted an AOL7 CD, and installed a new copy of AOL7. That install also installed a new copy of RealPlayer. (I relied on an earlier install of "Startup.exe" to prevent the AOL and RP installs from insterting themselves into my startup routine.)
The machine did its post install reboot.
I then uninstalled the "extra" copy of AOL7 which had been added to my machine. 
I made sure my Zone Alarm was blocking all attempts by RealPlayer to access the internet.

Now my RealPlayer works. A real Kludge... but it works. Like the old formula for gunpowder, if you remember that story.


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

I hate real player. I had a large and valuable collection of cd's recorded from a friend.

Each time he bought a half dozen he'd come around on the way home and let me record them.

An update of real play became real purger when it locked all of them, I couldn't touch them, real player were less than sub human when it came to assistance.

Now the good news!

Spybot will remove spyware and trogans etc beyond your wildest dreams but it also gives a detailed set of reports on your pc. More important to us it will pull out real player as an offender and listing real player and all start up processes which are uneccessary and give you the option to disable them.

Too many features to mention here and it is 'freeware'!

However do make sure you run the 2 minute tutorial and read the help file as advised by the author or you may find your machine will apparently go feet up.  If this does happen you Will remeber my advice and that of the author. A reboot will cure this but head straight for Spybot and press the 'DEFAULT' button for an instant cure. The link below will commence the download go to CNET if you want to read more. When you use it for the first time make sure you click the update links as a first step for maximum functionality.

CNET SPYBOT DOWNLOAD LINK WILL START DOWNLOAD IF YOU CLICK


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

I use realplayer and not REALONE.. and I haven't had a problem with it. There doesn't seem to be anything better in REALONE except for a lame interface, a few more ads, and more trashware.

I use Kazaalite and not Kazaa.. well I don't use it a lot, but sometimes I need it. Kazaalite does not have spyware and is free, just like kazaa.


> I hate real player.


 Sometimes when you run across a file on the net, you have no choice BUT to use the real player format. The format is dying anyways...


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

i ve got a very good real to avi converter and converted all my files to avi and said a "real" goodbye to real player. the url is
www.rmconvert.com

i got a player called jet-audio which can play real files
www.cowon.com

good luck guys


----------



## Jim Pivonka (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the information - but www.rmconvert.com came back as "unable to find". I'll try to remember to look again later in case the problem is only temporary. If you know anything, like a new location for this .rm converter, or an alternative converter, I'll sure appreciate it.


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

try this link
http://www.rmconverter.com/download/rm_converter.exe
i hope this will do as i downloades from this link only 24 hours ago.
i posted the wrong url. it should be rmconverter not rmconvert.
sorry for that.
do post if that help u


----------

